
“Builders” will follow Millennials, not “Founders” - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/12/30/why-the-next-generation-after-millennials-will-be-builders-not-founders/
======
sbierwagen
Looks like Forbes won't let you past their interstitial page if you're using
an adblocker.

